# What Napisan Is Napisan?



## Crazydrum (28/9/12)

Hello.
I've read in several threads that in Australia you use Starsan and Napisan as cleaners and sanitizers.

The brand Starsan doesn't exist in Italy and I suspect that there are similar products with a different name.
I can find Napisan but the look is different from what I see on the Aussie website. It's a blue cardboard box and it's intended as an additive for cleaning clothes.

Can you give me some info related to what I should look for? As an example the product composition for both?

Additionally I can find another additive, Vanish (that I think is from Napisan) and similar products that are advertized as OXI additives.

Thanks

CD


----------



## manticle (28/9/12)

Napisan: Active ingredient should be sodium percarbonate and it should be fragrance free.

Starsan: active ingredient is phosphoric acid


----------



## Bribie G (28/9/12)

OXI Additives gives the clue, they would almost certainly contain Sodium Percarbonate which is Sodium Carbonate (washing soda) plus an extra oxygen atom. When it comes into contact with filth and goo and shyte it nukes it by releasing the oxygen and -- oxidising -- it. 

Depends how much percarbonate is in the mixture. Our local stuff is around 30% average, and the unscented variety is best for the brewhouse usage.


----------



## sama (28/9/12)

Napisan as we know it is a nappy/clothes cleaner.it is a granulated white washing powder additive , used as a stubborn stain soaker/remover.contains sodium per carbonate as active ingredient.I'm sure you have similar products marketed under various name.


----------



## DU99 (28/9/12)

you can also get Iodophor it's a no rinse sanitizer.Aldi has budget type nappisan


----------



## Crazydrum (29/9/12)

DU99 said:


> you can also get Iodophor it's a no rinse sanitizer.Aldi has budget type nappisan


Thanks a lot, I'll hunt for it.
I already use Iodophor, Bleach and another sanitizer OXI based
I need something to clean the metal equipment that is not caustic soda. In several post I've read that you use Napisan also for cleaning.
To sanitize I think I'll stay on Iodophor for everything and OXI for bottles.

By the way, I can't rinse because the water but I notice that Iodophor makes some foam. So I rinse with water and the Chemipro OXI.
I think it's a waste. Is it normal the foam with Iodophor? Can I leave some trace in the fermenter?

CD


----------



## DU99 (29/9/12)

this post should answer your questions
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=30491


----------



## Crazydrum (29/9/12)

DU99 said:


> this post should answer your questions
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=30491



Thanks, it answers

Cd


----------

